# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام تحديثات :  اخر تحديثات الشخشوخة

## seffari

السلام عليكم لكل محبين الشخشوخة أخر تحديث مستكشف من طرفي من عائلة صديق حللت عنده ضيف من جنوب الصحراء الجزائرية وتسما بلد التومور لا أطيل عليكم وهيا هدية لجميع أسرة   4 gsmmaroc 
بصحتكم

----------


## hasni

شكرا خويا حسام  
ياريت الشخشوخة  
متشوق لها كثير  كثير

----------


## zakii87

_ياريت ياخ سفاري لو قدمت لنا دعوى وذهبنا معك فقط اشتقنا لها حقيقة كما قال اخ حسني_

----------


## salimgsm

_السلام عليكم__ 
بارك الله فيك عالشخشوخة اخويا وكتاش تعرضني انا دبا النجي_

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي 
بالنسبة للدين لايعرفون *الشخشوخة أكلة شعبية تستعمل في المناسبات الخاصة في الجزائر* * و يختلف اعدادها من منطقة إلى أخرى*

----------


## محمد السيد

_بارك الله فيك_

----------


## khaledrepa

يا جماعة من فضلكم لا اريد التكلم عن الشخشوخة
لانى اصاب بانهيار عصبى
ويجب ان اكلها
نقطة ضعفى
ههههههههههههه 
شكرا اخى حسام

----------


## mohamed73

واسي حسام جيب لي حقي اولا نقولها لخالك عالي
ابالي بك

----------

